# MPI Kabel Eigenbau Display Ktp 600



## himbeersirup (14 Juni 2018)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Beiträge gelesen ich wollte jetzt noch einmal sicher gehen das das dann auch passt was ich mache

ich möchte mit meiner Cpu 315 2 DP v2.6 TIA 13 ein Display ktp600 basic mittels 9pol mpi kabels verbinden.

Das Kabel möchte ich mir selber bauen.

dazu meine Fragen ist das Originalkabel die gleiche belegung wie bei einem  9 pol. Sub d buchse Nullmodem kabel vollbelegung ?

ich hätte jetzt diese Belegung gemacht

2-3
3-2
4-6
5-5
6-4
7-8
8-7

Mfg Huber


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2018)

himbeersirup schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt diese Belegung gemacht


und hättest dadurch wahrscheinlich irgendwas zerstört... :sm14: Merke: Bevor elektrische Teile verbunden werden unbedingt einen Blick in die relevanten Handbücher bzw. Dokumentationen werfen.

Wie ist die Belegung der MPI/DP-Schnittstelle definiert?

Du brauchst nur die Pins 3 und 8 1:1 verbinden:
3 --- 3
8 --- 8

Beim original-MPI-Kabel sind noch die Pins 4 und 5 1:1 verbunden
Weitere Pins dürfen nicht durchverdrahtet werden - Gefahr der Zerstörung der Schnittstellen der CPU und/oder des KTP!
Falls das keine 1:1-MPI-Verbindung ist, sondern ein MPI-Netzwerk an der CPU hängt, dann muß auch die Problematik der korrekten RS485-Abschluß-Terminierung beachtet werden (Abschlußwiderstände + 5V-Hilfsspannung für Ruhepegel).

Harald


----------



## himbeersirup (14 Juni 2018)

Danke für die info noch einmal,

ich will für den anfang nur das Ktp mit der CPU verbinden dazu habe ich jetzt zwei 9 sub stift genommen und 1:1 die pins 3, 4, 5 und 8 durchverbunden.

dann habe ich wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, die original Belegung verdrahtet, wenn ich nur eine direkt Verbindung ohne Netzwerk erstellen will


----------



## himbeersirup (14 Juni 2018)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage das hat jetzt nichts mit dem MPI-Kabel zu das ich mir gerade nach obiger Verdrahtung gebaut habe. 

Ich bräuchte evtl. noch ein anderes Kabel und zwar habe ich gestern das Ktp 600 geschenkt bekommen. Und das bootet noch nicht Hoch. Und zum derzeitigen stand ist es so das ich es evtl. mit

 Siemens pro save reparieren kann. Jetzt habe ich aber die Info bekommen von jemanden der das vor ein paar jahren schon einmal gemacht hat, hat dazu auch ein spezielles Kabel benötigt und 

eventuell kann er mir sogar noch die Bestellnummer geben. Sie wissen nicht zufällig welches ich dafür brauche und ob ich mir das nicht sogar auch selber bauen kann ?


Mfg Huber M.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2018)

Ich habe Dir in Deinem anderen Thread geantwortet:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Nummern der nötigen Kabel stehen in der Betriebsanleitung des Panels (Kapitel 6.3). In der Anleitung steht sogar auch wie man ein beschädigtes Betriebssystem repariert (Kapitel 6.6.2 + 6.6.3) ... wer hätte das gedacht


Die nötigen PC/PPI- bzw. USB/PPI-Kabel kann man nicht selber zusammenlöten, weil da ist eine Menge Elektronik drin. Eventuell funktionieren diverse China-Nachbauten (Stichwort "SEMIES") - ich habe damit aber keine Erfahrung.

Harald


----------



## himbeersirup (14 Juni 2018)

Noch einmal Danke, ich hatte die Anleitung heute schon einmal durchsucht war aber bei Wartung und Instandhaltung deshalb habe ich es nicht gefunden. Mit dem usb/PPI Kabel ist das Programmierkabel gemeint mit dem ich auch die CPU programmieren BZW Flashen kann ?


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2018)

himbeersirup schrieb:


> Mit dem usb/PPI Kabel ist das Programmierkabel gemeint mit dem ich auch die CPU programmieren BZW Flashen kann ?


Nein. Das sind 2 verschiedene Kabel.
Mit dem seriellen PC/PPI-Kabel bzw. USB/PPI-Kabel zum Laden des KTP kannst Du die 315-2DP-CPU nicht programmieren. Dazu brauchst Du ein MPI-Kabel oder MPI-Adapter oder Profibus-Adapter. Damit kann man aber nicht des KTP Urladen.

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juni 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nein. Das sind 2 verschiedene Kabel.
> Mit dem seriellen PC/PPI-Kabel bzw. USB/PPI-Kabel zum Laden des KTP kannst Du die 315-2DP-CPU nicht programmieren. Dazu brauchst Du ein MPI-Kabel oder MPI-Adapter oder Profibus-Adapter. Damit kann man aber nicht des KTP Urladen.


Tja, Siemens weiß wie man Geld verdient.


----------

